# Gruesome Greeter Makeover



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thought I'd change things up a bit and make over a cheesy prop other than a spider this year. The gruesome greeter is an uber cheesy prop we picked up probably on sale some years ago. She's mostly been a filler in the background on those occasions when we've had her out in the yard. Here is the original prop:

001 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And here she is now, fresh from her papier mache and recycled "this costume never fit in the first place" makeover:

037 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

039 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And a little slideshow of the process:


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fabulous makeover!  definite improvement.
btw- love the flamingo in the garden.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice. Looks better than my greeter (Me)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Excellent job on this! She looks great!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice, a good upgrade. Good job on the video too.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Awesome upgrade!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy did such a great job recreating the gruesome greeter. We had been debating tossing or giving her away, but Roxy thought she'd give a remake a try. She'll be a good addition to the graveyard this year.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree with you Spooky1, she will make an awesome addition to your haunt. I'm sure there was never any doubt that with Roxie's help it would surely end up being a home run!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Really fantastic job and the redo! I have a question for you RoxyBlue. I have a prop similar to what yours was originally, and I was wondering, are all the hands for these type of props always the same? They always seem to have two left hands or two right hands, never opposites like human hands are. Mine has one hand that looks correct and the other hand looks like it doesn't belong or it doesn't look normal. 

But what you did with your prop, is really terrific!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks fantastic! Spooky makeover was a success!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you kindly, all

Troll, I don't know if other cheesy props have the same issue with the hands. What makes hers look odd is that the digit that is supposed to be the thumb is articulated too high on the hand, unlike a regular human thumb. Then again, she's not a regular human


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great makeover!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Only here can a makeover get you more scary looking. Love what you did with her. I think we all have those 'filler' props that we hope no one takes a closer look at. You've taken one of them and made a hauntingly good prop!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Roxy, that was a great makeover! Wow you made her look fantastic and super creepy. I love her eyes! Are they blanks with LED lights behind them? Very nice....she is going to make your graveyard...well...not welcoming...but...creepy!!! Great job Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments, H, L, and P5



Pumpkin5 said:


> I love her eyes! Are they blanks with LED lights behind them?


The eyes are ping pong balls cut in half and hot glued into place. Spooky1 drilled holes from the back of the head for insertion of the LED eyes. We keep a supply of these kits from Monster Guts on hand for such a purpose:

http://monsterguts.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=118


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

OOOH! That looks great!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, real nice Roxy! Your video how-to makes it look like an easy-peezy-cheesy makeover! With some artistic talent of course. Thanks for showing!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great!!! What a huge improvement!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

BTW, we noticed a striking similarity between the greeter and a famous dead mother of a psychotic son:

DSCF5688 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

normabates by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Super Great job! I'm glad you answered the question about the eyes ... it looked at first as if they were ... plastic spoons. (That's just me looking for unusual ways to use things) Well done!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Great job! Nice colors on the face, and thank you for the link! Never knew those existed.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey, just noticed this thread. Terrific makeover, Roxy. Love the new glowing eyes and the Psycho comparison pics! Nicely done.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you kindly, gentlemen


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I just spotted this thread as well. Very nice job!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

muy bueno


----------

